# Throttle body... bigger?



## KleoFR (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

my throttle body is about 59mm inside diameter. Is there any other bigger that i could use and work properly? The car is 2007 BWA engine code, 2.0T FSI (200hp)


----------



## flat tyre (Jul 3, 2013)

Why?


----------



## KleoFR (Mar 4, 2013)

I want to add 70mm (outer) intercooler pipings


----------



## xatnys360 (Apr 4, 2012)

Why?


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

KleoFR said:


> Hi,
> 
> my throttle body is about 59mm inside diameter. Is there any other bigger that i could use and work properly? The car is 2007 BWA engine code, 2.0T FSI (200hp)


 This thread may help. 
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,68094.msg742505.html#msg742505


----------



## KleoFR (Mar 4, 2013)

bacillus said:


> This thread may help.
> http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,68094.msg742505.html#msg742505


 
Thank you


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

What the bore on the manifold side? Has anyone fitted a 70mm to a oem manifold? If so are you using the plastic or the metal throttle plate version ?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Stock bore is roughly 59mm on TB and 69mm on manifold.... 

Whats the deal with this tb, what car is it from? Cant seem to locate a picture where the PN is shown.




















Ok so I think I have the right part, now my question is will the TB work with Bosch ECU's? Does anybody have one that's working?


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Stock bore is roughly 59mm on TB and 69mm on manifold....
> 
> Whats the deal with this tb, what car is it from? Cant seem to locate a picture where the PN is shown.
> 
> ...


Any news on the PN for this TB can someone post it up?



vizi


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

viziers said:


> Any news on the PN for this TB can someone post it up?
> 
> 
> 
> vizi


definitely in for what this is/pn as well


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Been running the 70mm for almost 2 months now. Minimal trimming on the stock manifold to make it fit, and you need longer bolts to hold it down. I used the flapper motor ones they work perfect. P/N is such a secret as no one would give it to me. NO Names







... I had a hard time sourcing one but found it, and plug and play too. Don't know if it would work without programing. Anyhow let me double check the P/N, and I will post right back up.


----------



## abacuc (May 10, 2010)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Been running the 70mm for almost 2 months now. Minimal trimming on the stock manifold to make it fit, and you need longer bolts to hold it down. I used the flapper motor ones they work perfect. P/N is such a secret as no one would give it to me. NO Names
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source is Audi V6 3.2 FSI


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I got the p/n to be safe, and the number i scouced i think is from US spec b8 s4. Just waiting for my other half to return to work from a meeting and I will post the correct working part number.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

If you're like me and just don't wanna just get a part number and wanna see it fitted then here you go. Also shows the little fins and material I removed to make it fit right to the oem gasket. P/N 06E133062G


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Gains?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Im sure some, but I did an upgraded turbo, exhaust, fmic, s3 injectors, rs4 prv, and a few other mods. So its gonna be hard to say what it would do a oem setup.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Custom tuning to accommodate?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

JaxACR said:


> Custom tuning to accommodate?


I would say yes, but I did start the car and move it from my garage to driveway for a wash and back without issue.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

Can anyone else confirm that this TB 06E133062G is plug n play for EA113? Gains and issues?

TIA


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I would say yes, but I did start the car and move it from my garage to driveway for a wash and back without issue.


Any updates to this?

Thx for the P/N btw.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Been using it since i got it. Zero issues. Car is tuned for the throttle body.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Been using it since i got it. Zero issues. Car is tuned for the throttle body.


Did you drive it for any period of time without getting tuned, other than moving the car around? I'm curious as to whether the ECU is capable of adjusting on its own. Seems it would pick up the larger amount of airflow from the MAF and adjust the fuel accordingly, just not sure whether it would throw a fit about seeing x amount of air at a given throttle position when it expects y. I doubt there would be any meaningful gains on the stock turbo, but on an aggressively tuned K04 or larger turbo there may be some benefit.

Anyone know offhand the diameter of the throttle pipe and turbo outlet pipe? If they're the same size as the stock TB you'd be looking at a lot of changes, otherwise the plumbing would be bottlenecked before even reaching the TB.


----------

